# I hate my computer...



## HabeasCorpus (May 9, 2013)

Seriously, I can't stand sitting here _tacking_ away on the keyboard, listening to the machination of the computer steal away the organic nature of writing.  I've never noticed this before when writing, but now that I'm sitting and trying to do something deliberately creative, I'm repulsed and just want to pick up a legal pad and pen and let the soothing _skritch_ draw the story out...  

anyone else feel this way?  probably not the most economical way to draft a novel...


----------



## Addison (May 9, 2013)

Too often. The fact that so much printed media has gone digital, however economical, almost repulses me. I grew up with books on paper in my hand. Not glaring at me from a screen. Sometimes writing is the same way. mostly it's during writer's block, it helps me to have something solid in my hands.


----------



## Nameback (May 9, 2013)

The thing I hate about my computer is that it offers so many distractions. But, personally, I love typing and I hate writing by hand. The clack-clack is so satisfying to me, and writing really tires my hand out because I never learned the proper way to hold a pen.


----------



## Dio (May 9, 2013)

I can't live without the backspace.


----------



## Ankari (May 9, 2013)

This is an interesting topic, but I don't think it belongs in the "Writing Questions" forum.  This seems to fit better in the "Chit Chat" forum.  Please, in the future, let's try to keep these forums organized.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (May 10, 2013)

I only type when my chapter is finished. I prefer writing it on paper first and having the computer be a final version.


----------



## HabeasCorpus (May 10, 2013)

Feel free to move it where it's most appropriate.  My only thinking was that it had to do with the actually act of writing...


----------



## Penpilot (May 10, 2013)

I'm the opposite. The computer's pretty liberating for me. I can type faster than I can write and it's way neater. I feel free to "scribble" into the computer without worrying about what something means.

I don't think I would have finished anything without one. I used to carry around a notebook but now I have my phone. When ever I get inspiration on the fly it gets entered into the notepad program and emailed to myself then cut and pasted into the computer.


----------



## Steerpike (May 10, 2013)

I always write longhand, then type it in afterward. I feel I have much better creativity that way.


----------



## The Unseemly (May 10, 2013)

My computer is the one of my most hated and loved things at the same time. I love it, because of the way I hate it. Or, if you like, I hate it, because of the way I love it. It's one of the most lovable and despicable, soothing and maddening, calming and annoying things which exist in my life.


----------



## Kit (May 10, 2013)

If you prefer to write longhand, by all means do so.  You can even pay a high school kid to type it up for you, if you don't want to deal with that.


----------



## teacup (May 10, 2013)

I always type. I even found myself typing up my physics coursework because it was easier for me, then writing it all out in pen afterwards (it can't be printed :c)
I wouldn't be able to write nearly as well without a computer, but I don't like e-reading. I prefer having the book in my hand, I can't explain why, but ebooks just aren't the same for me.


----------



## Rinzei (May 10, 2013)

I tend to do my brainstorming on a notepad with a fountain pen, but my actual writing is on the computer. I think faster than I can write, and my typing better matches that speed. Brainstorming does come better when writing with pen and paper though. There's something organic to the creation process when handwriting.

It's also less strenuous on my head. I get terrible migraines from reading books within 10 minutes - some terrible combination of the lighting, the musty book smell, and the way you sit when reading - but I tend to be able to stare at a computer screen for hours.


----------

